
Ask HN: What can I reasonably expect to make at a FAANG? - tictoc
Say I am a mid to senior developer. I&#x27;ve heard people making ridiculous amounts of money. Where do I get the cajones to ask for a price that high?
======
lm28469
cojones* "cajones" means "drawers"

Entirely depends on your field and location. You could make 80k in google
france or 200k+ in SV for the same position.

